

Turkey's Erdogan says protesters are "arm-in-arm with terrorism" - tnash
http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4387894,00.html

======
muhuk
Definition of terrorism:

> The use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims.

<https://www.google.com.sg/search?q=definition+of+terrorism>

